# Ребята помогите с выбором аккордеона



## lutchak_vasya (3 Фев 2013)

Ребята помогите с выбором аккордеона. Цена до 7000 Евро. Разговаривал с мастером Посоветовал мне s4 - s5 и сказщав что в итальянских инструментах скоро ломаются звуки.
Правда это или нет.
Именно мне нравятся такие модели - SCANDALLI BJP 462, Scandalli Polifonico X, Vignoni, модель FS 15 VSX +, 47 клавіш, Vignoni Bach Compact.


----------



## _Scandalli_ (3 Фев 2013)

Василий, мастер сказал правду. Итальянцы действительно быстрее "ломаются", но я не думаю, что это веский довод, чтобы не брать итальянца. Я бы взял) А из предложенных вами вариантов... Конечно же скандалли) Хотя Виньони легче, а вы, я смотрю, стоя играете... Качественней конечно же Скандалли)
А у меня С4 и я абсолютно не жалуюсь) Он и намного легче С5, и мне как-то играть на нем удобнее...)


----------



## Vladimir Anikin (3 Фев 2013)

Здравствуйте! Не знаю, что у других владельцев быстро ломается на "итальянцах", по собственному опыту владения таковыми могу сказать, что сломать голос на таких инструментах (конечно, сейчас много "не совсем итальянцев", я же имею ввиду настоящую "Италию") нужно умудриться, ни разу такого не было на десятке инструментов, которые были у меня "в поле зрения". По качеству механики, эргономичности и тембрам "s4" и "s5" уступают многократно (4 года играл на "s5", после покупки итальянского аккордеона на немцев смотреть - играть не могу).

За 7000евро можно купить расширенный новый итальянский инструмент с выборкой и всем, что нужно для профессиональной деятельности.


----------



## lutchak_vasya (4 Фев 2013)

Напишите которую вы посоветовали взять марку!!


----------



## Vladimir Anikin (4 Фев 2013)

Я играю на Виньёни, меня всё устраивает. Конечно, есть Скандалли, Борсини, Пиджини и много других хороших марок (если нет азиатских вмешательств), но здесь встаёт вопрос денежный)) Они дороже)


----------



## Bulgarin (5 Фев 2013)

на 47 клавиш только не нужно! fantini - нужно смотреть каждый инструмент(готовые более сбалансированы), scandalli -если найдете за вменяемые деньги, но ничего особенного, borsini - они дороже, но, отличаются, сильно отличаются, и весом, bugari- механика на высоте, голоса-как повезет, vignoni- опять же- смотреть. pigini- дорого!


----------

